# Wrong Job Title!  What To Do Now?



## beaches (3 Nov 2010)

hi 

just asking this question for a friend and any feedback would be great. 

he was given a role by his direct line manager (with no contract) a number of years ago. 

contracts are now being produced resulting from negotiations but the role on his contract is not the one he has been carrying out. 

the role on the contract is a less valued role and quite insignificant to the role he has been undertaking for the last couple of years. 

his actual job possibly carries a higher remuneration package than that he is on and maybe this is a factor in the delay of getting this sorted. 

He has also recently joined a union as he feels he needs more weight behind him dealing with the management and HR Dept. 

his biggest concern is getting this matter sorted asap especially in these uncertain times and cant understand what the reluctance is with giving him the title role of the job he has been carrying out.

The remuneration is not his reason for this but he wants recognition for his role as his duties remain unchanged. 

This is a large organisation.

any advice?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2010)

Hi beaches

The job title is less important than the actual work he is doing and the responsibilities  he has.

He should note the level to which he reports and the levels which report to him.

He should write his own job description about what he is actually doing day to day. 

He should then make sure that is attached to the official contract. He should ask that the title be changed to reflect the work he is doing.

I presume that the company does not have a job grade system e.g. Grade 4?


----------



## Snork Maiden (8 Nov 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi beaches
> 
> The job title is less important than the actual work he is doing and the responsibilities  he has.



Not always true.....A friend of mine works for a large US multi national.   Her job title says RoleA but the duties and workload is more appropriate to RoleB.   She is with the company for three years and only this year is the company in a position to give pay review.   The internal process is to review local salary surveys taking the average as a starting point for any negotiations.   Unfortunately RoleA average is 10/15k less than RoleB.   Even though it has been acknowledged informally that my friend actually performs RoleB her contract states RoleA......and therefore her pay review is based on RoleA.

I have pointed out to her that any pay review upwards in current times is blessing.....

I would say that your friend should insist that the correct title, remuneration, duties etc are outlined in the contract as down the line these things are harder to iron out and may cost you!


----------



## Ardiff (9 Nov 2010)

The example you give sounds quite familiar insofar as that I know of a company that has as it's policy that all grades perform de facto in the grade above and all of this applies. Across the board so it levels itself out.

Horses for courses but in OP's friend's case it would make sense to get it ironed out one way or the other.


----------

